# googleeaerth hochaufloesende stadtkarte speichern

## pieter_parker

hallo

weiss von euch jemmand wie ich mit googleearth ein hochaufloesende stadtkarte als bilddatei speichern kann

ich haette naemlich gerne ein hochaufloesoende karte in 10.000 x 10.000 oder gar besser noch 100.000 x 100.000 pixel als bild datei auf dem computer

es soll mit googleearth moeglich sein, aber wie?

----------

## furanku

Ich bin kein Anwalt, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß Du bei der Installation von googleearth zugestimmt hast, deren Daten nur innerhalb von googleearth und ein paar von Google erlaubten Ausnahmen zu verwenden. Sicher wird es irgendwie möglich sein, aber wenn Du diese Stadtkarte irgendwie anders als nur privat verwenden willst oder auf eine Web Seite stellt, fürcht ich wirst Du recht schnell Post von Googles Rechtsabteilung bekommen. Der Programmierer von Gaia, einem Open Source googleearth hat das zu spüren bekommen, wollte daraufhin zu NASA World Wind wechseln, und nun scheint das Projekt tot zu sein.

----------

## pieter_parker

nein, ich will die stadtkarte fuer mich nutzen

----------

## pieter_parker

wie funktioniert das mit googleearth?

----------

## Vortex375

Vermutlich gar nicht. Google erlaubt es nicht, dass du die Bilder außerhalb von Googleearth benutzt, wie furanku dir auch schon gesagt hat. 

Evtl. ist es ja möglich über Google-Maps das von dir gewünschte Bild zu bekommen. Da solltest du ja die Einzelbilder, aus denen die Karte zusammengestückelt wird über deinen Browser herunterladen können. 

Ob das legal ist weiß ich nicht, aber solange du es ausschließlich privat verwendest interessiert es sowieso niemanden.  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## misterjack

Vor allen Dingen, welcher normaler Desktop-PC soll 10.000 px locker mitmachen? von 100.000 px mal ganz abgesehen. Ein 12,4 x 15,8 Megapixel großes Bild ist alleine fast 500 MB groß. Tiff natürlich  :Wink: 

Wer darauf scharf ist, das herauszufinden, klicke folgenden Link an: http://www.spacetelescope.org/images/original/heic0602a.tif

Unsere gute Edith: hab nach 7 Minuten Versuch diese Datei mit Gimp zu öffnen den Reset-Knopf gedrückt.  :Wink:  (athlon xp 3200+ 1GB Ram)

 *Quote:*   

> (04:41:05) Jop: naja cinepaintt hats  geöffnet
> 
> (04:41:21) mr. jack: gimp nich hehe
> 
> (04:41:23) Jop: aber so richtig arbeiten geht eher nicht
> ...

 

Selbes System  :Wink:  Viel Spaß mit 100.000 x 100.000 Bildern  :Wink: 

----------

## Gibheer

Ich will auch so viel Ram haben um so ein grosses Bild als Pixelgrafik zu oeffnen. (100.000x100.000 bei 32bit Fabrtiefe hat um die 37GB)

PS: misterjack: dein Bild war mit Inkscape kein Problem. Es hat zwar angefangen zu swappen, aber sind nur 300MB belegt und der Rest von meinen 2GB RAM.

----------

## Earthwings

Wenn es nur um das Anzeigen von Teilen der Karte geht, ist auch ein sehr großes Bild effizient darstellbar. Das Anzeigeprogramm muss natürlich darauf vorbereitet sein.

----------

## pieter_parker

wusste garnicht das eine grosse .. zugrosse bilddatei probleme bereiten koennte

----------

## ixo

Eine hohe Auflösung zu bekommen, ohne Teile zusammenzustückeln müsste folgendermaßen gehen:

1) google maps verwenden.

2) Rechner mit möglichst viel Hauptspeicher

3) vnc mit hoher Auflösung starten

4) Browser in vnc starten und Bild abspeichern.

Wie weit das mit wieviel RAM klappt und wann Browser / google das Spiel beendet, weiß ich aber auch nicht.

Gruss ixo.

PS: Man kann natürlich auch die Größe des virtuellen Bildschirms raufsetzen. Was weiter möglich ist - virtueller Bildschrim oder vnc - wie gesagt, keine Ahnung.

----------

## pieter_parker

das ganze system auf eine 5 stellige aufloesung stellen .. nix gut

aber maps.google ist doch das gleiche wie google earth? sieht mir jedenfalls aus

kann man den firefox nicht einfach in 10.000 x 10.000 laufen lassen, und dann mit einem anderem programm das firefox fenster komplet screenshooten?

----------

## Fauli

Finde die Systematik heraus, wie sich die URL der einzelnen Kacheln zusammensetzt. Lade dann mit einem Skript und wget die einzelnen Kacheln herunter und setze sie mit convert (Imagemagick) zu einem großen Bild zusammen.

----------

## furanku

Was Du machen ĸönntest: Lerne die Keyhole Markup Language.

Schreibe Dir ein Script oder Programm, daß Dir die passenden KML Dateien erzeugt.

Rufe googleearth aus diesem Script auf, warte kurz bis der Auschnitt dargestellt ist.

Mache einenen automatisierten Screenshot, und schneide alles bis auf das Bild weg.

Setze hinterher die Sceenshots zusammen.

Dazu mußt Du sehr genau ausrechenen wie groß eine Kachel in diesem System ist um die genau anschließenden Koordinaten in die KML Dateien eintragen zu können (Achtung: Die Erde ist eine Kugel, es sind also Kenntnisse in sphärischer Geometrie gefragt, wenn es bis auf's Pixel genau passen soll).

Des weiteren erzeugst Du bei googleearth eine ziemlich hohe und regelmäßige Last, ich weiß nicht wie lange googleearth sich das gefallen läßt ohne Dich temporär zu sperren. Drittens hast Du dann zwar die von Dir gewünschte Karte, aber es fehlt Dir das passende Programm um diese benutzen zu können, noch sind irgenwelche weitere Informationen, wie Strassennamen, geographische Koordinaten, ... darin enthalten. Und beim nächsten googleearth Update der Daten Deiner Stadt kannst Du alles nochmal machen. Viertens verletzt Du die googleearth Nutzungsbestimmungen. Ich bin auch kein großer Freund restriktiver Lizenzen, aber wenn man googleearth benutzt, sollte man sich an die Bestimmungen halten, oder es eben ganz lassen. Über eine GPL Verletzung würdest Du Dich doch auch ärgern, oder?

Bist Du Dir wirklich sicher, daß Du sotwas machen willst?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hoschi

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wusste garnicht das eine grosse .. zugrosse bilddatei probleme bereiten koennte

 

Doch. Ein 500 MB Tiff ist dekomprimiert wahrscheinlich nochmal so gross, Lade das mal in den Arbeits/Grafikspeicher. Ausserdem muss dafür dein Programm so ausgelegt sein, dass es grosse Datein in kleinen Haeppchen bearbeitet, wobei die meisten Programme/Librarys sicher aus Effizenzgruenden alles in den Speicher laden wollen.

Word oder OpenOffice kacken bei einer 1000 Seiten Datei auch irgendwann ab...

----------

## hoschi

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Was Du machen ĸönntest: Lerne die Keyhole Markup Language.
> 
> Schreibe Dir ein Script oder Programm, daß Dir die passenden KML Dateien erzeugt.
> 
> Rufe googleearth aus diesem Script auf, warte kurz bis der Auschnitt dargestellt ist.
> ...

 

Einfacher wäre es wohl einfach mal bei der NASA oder ESA vorbei zu surfen, die bieten am Ende ihre Weltraumbilder kostenlos zum Download an oder man kann sich was per CD schicken lassen...

----------

## furanku

 *Quote:*   

> Einfacher wäre es wohl einfach mal bei der NASA oder ESA vorbei zu surfen, die bieten am Ende ihre Weltraumbilder kostenlos zum Download an oder man kann sich was per CD schicken lassen...

 

Naja, der OP fragte nach googleearth und soweit ich weiß hat Worldwind von der NASA (zumindest für Europa) oder die ESA lediglich Satellitenbilder mit einer Auflösung von minimal 15m pro Pixel. Mit den Luftbildaufnahmen von googleearth mit bis zu 15cm pro Pixel kommt das nicht so recht mit, wenn es darum geht einen Stadtplan zu erstellen. Die meisten kleineren Straßen sind doch schon schmaler als 15 Meter.

----------

## pieter_parker

mein desktop laeuft in 1280x1024

im firefox fenster habe ich etwas das z.b. 5000x5000 gross ist

ich habe unten und rechts im firefox fesnter scrollbalken

beim rechtsclick in das firefox fenster kommt nichts

ksnapshoot das ich sonst verwende um schnell und einfach mal ein bild zuknipsen knipst auch nur das was innerhalb der 1280x1024 liegt die ich auf dem bildschirm sehe

welches programm kann ein bild vom kompletten firefox fenster knipsen?

----------

## sirro

Gab es nicht eine Extension fuer den Firefox, die die ganze Seite aufgenommen hat?

EDIT: Wenn man weiss wonach man suchen muss ("extensions golem firefox") ist die auch schnell gefunden:

http://www.screengrab.org/

----------

## pieter_parker

nette sache .. aber der scheint mit hohen aufloesungen nicht klar zukommen.. vielleicht ist meine swap zuklein und der ram zuwenig, wobei 1gig viel ist

----------

## moe

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> beim rechtsclick in das firefox fenster kommt nichts
> 
> 

 

Also wenn ich bei Google-Maps in Opera einen Rechtsklick mache, bekomme ich mit "Bild in die Zwischenablage kopieren" weiterverarbeitungsfreundliche 256x256-Kacheln.. Aber wenn man damit n 10.000x10.000 Bild erstellen will ist das natürlich mit Handarbeit verbunden..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## think4urs11

man kann die Karten auch direkt herunterladen, ich weiß nur nicht genau bis zu welcher maximalen Größe das klappt

hier mal als Beispiel Valencia/Spanien in 2000x2000 als gif

----------

